# McCallin' All Cats 2018 Event Schedule



## vintagebike

Power outage problems so I will have to post the McCallin' All Cats 2018 event schedule on Monday.  But here is another pretty picture of the snow gracing much of the West.  About 1 foot here overlooking Payette Lake and McCall.


----------



## JimVT

Not so pretty as the last photo





[/IMG]


----------



## vintagebike

Welcome to McCallin' All Cats 2018 in McCall, Idaho!

This year we will start the events on Wednesday and end on Saturday to make Sunday a travel day.  The host hotel is The Best Western McCall Lodge and Suites.  We were able to get even better rates this year because Jessica the manager says "they were just a great group and a lot of fun". We have a block of 40 rooms available now for reservation and remember they have a very forgiving cancellation policy if your plans have to change.  This is a very nice "home base".

So here we go.

Wednesday February 21 at Little Ski Hill

Travel to McCall and check into the Hotel.  The Hill will open to us at 12:30 with the vintage ski area to ourselves till well after dark under the lights.  The community of McCall will be invited up to see what Snow Cattin' is all about.  Our insurance will allow us to give rides this year.    Plan on an after dark parade.  Cat skiing will be allowed too but the lifts will not be running.  The local Chamber of Commerce will be helping put on a nice BBQ dinner for us and the townies with the proceeds helping the after school ski program.  After the event you can leave your rig parked there to get a jump on the next day.

Thursday February 22 at Brundage Mountain Resort

Start the day at the Best Western with a very special breakfast just for our group indoors poolside.  Those not staying at the hotel are welcome too.  Then off down Hwy 55 to Brundage.  They have a new event management team this year so look for a whole new experience.  They will be opening up over 300 acres adjacent to the main runs.  Trails will be packed just a few days before.  The smaller cats that are 2000 lbs and less , Tucker front ski , most Imps and SUVs will be able to travel from the parking lot all the way up on the Forest Service Road to the Lookout and above.  Brundage Catering will be fixing us lunch under their big tent set up the the outer parking lot.  But wait, there's much more... after the lifts close they will be opening up the mountain to us to be able to travel all the way TO THE TOP overlooking Payette Lake, McCall and the valley beyond.  We can stay on the hill as long as we want running till way after dark under our own lights.  They just want us to be careful and not get in over or heads or tracks.  If there is enough demand they can fix us a nice dinner at the Urt half way up the mountain for as many as 50.

Friday February 23 at Jug Mountain Ranch

The staff wants to lead a Dawn Patrol if at least 15 Cats are ready to go before 7AM!   So we will all be parking our trailers and unloading at the maintenance lot and then running up to the Club House like last year.  So far breakfast is not yet planned.  Once at the start point there will be new routes marked up to the Upper Reservoir with out of area trails cleared all the way up to the state forest land.  There will be a BBQ lunch at the reservoir with the warming hut open for snacks and maybe a keg too.  They had a lot of fun hosting us last  year and plan a few "surprises" this time.

Friday Night February 23 at McCall RV Resort Lodge

This year we will be having a catered dinner at a very nice local favorite.  Nice fireplace, soft lighting and very quiet since it will be just our group and a few local friends.  They will have the indoor pool open too.  Tucker Inc will again have door prizes and some of the local companies and Forum members  are planning on helping with a charity auction.  Music?  Dancing?  Let me know.

Saturday February 24 at Cougar Mountain Wellington 

Cougar Mountain Lodge has 7 nice rooms available and we have them all blocked.  So if you want to travel down there on Hwy 55 towards Boise Friday night?  The Lodge will be providing breakfast before we get going from the Wellington Snowmobile Park.  Valley County will be grooming trail for us on their road well up into the mountain to the West of the Lodge.  Some of us will be scouting the area in a few days and plan pictures and a full report.  

 So...what do you think?


----------



## vintagebike

*Tried To get up Cougar Mountain road*

Drove to Boise today and tried to scout the Cougar Mounain Wellington site but the snow is about 3 weeks early... did not get far in my truck

The goal



The reality... so look to Google Maps?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Steve, 

the event this year sounds very well thought out and organized, with excellent support from the venues, thank you for doing a good job and putting everything together and strongly believe it will be a grand event...

thank you

tuckerville minion


----------



## tucker

Sounds great to me! I'll be there! Hopefully there's some deep powder for us Tucker people. Leave the groomed trails for the other makes and I do want to thank you for putting on what looks to be a great event


----------



## teamster

I just booked the rooms, so I guess my Tucker better be finished. So there will be at least 2 Canadians with a slightly modified 1642 Tucker there. Thanks for all your hard work, and looking forward to actually having some snow to run in. My plan is to make a 2 week trip, that direction, so if anyone has any suggestions on where I could run around with a Tucker and a couple snowmobiles ( the wife prefers snowmobiling) I would greatly appreciate any ideas, or joining other people if they're going to run a round for a few days. I'll be arriving in McCall on Feb 20/18.


----------



## vintagebike

*Almost ready to open*

Snowing heavily today- Talked to the manager at Little Ski Hill today.  They are really excited to have us back for 2018 and have some surprises planned too.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Wow !
ok I think the family and I will try to make it this year


----------



## vintagebike

*Cougar Mountain Lodge*

After the celebration dinner on Friday Night Feb 23, some of us will be lucky enough to have grabbed one of the seven rooms blocked for us and available at the Cougar Mountain Lodge and be able to get a head start on the Saturday festivities.  Two of them are already taken so act quickly.  I was there yesterday for a tour.  They look just like upstairs at Grandpa’s house in the woods.  Warm, cozy and clean.  And only $50-$65 a night.  @Cougarmountainlodge on Facebook. 208-382-4464. Friday-Monday, ask for Ginger or Patrick


----------



## vintagebike

*And then today*

Here is a shot today from the road passing the airport leading up to Hwy55 and then to Brundage Mountain.  You can see the the runs beginning to take shape.  That’s where we will be Thursday that afternoon after the lifts close and long after dark too- all the way up at the top looking down on the spot from where I took the pic.   Time to order those auxiliary LED light bars.


----------



## vintagebike

*Artwork started*

Scott has started on the event poster artwork.


----------



## nikos

*Re: Artwork started*



vintagebike said:


> Scott has started on the event poster artwork.
> View attachment 94267



Sketch with two vanishing point. A TUCKER In perspective.

Nice work

Nikos


----------



## Targeezer2

how do I sign up?


----------



## Targeezer2

I booked the hotel for Wednesday thru Sunday but I still don't know how to sign up.


----------



## vintagebike

Targeezer2, You are officially signed up.  There will be more info on who, what, where, when and how much in the coming days and weeks.  A Facebook page and a .com link are almost ready too. 
 Yes, there will be a nice map this time.     MVSC Crew


----------



## vintagebike

The locals in McCall are all excited too see the Vintage Snow Cats again.  So how about posting a few pics of the Cats you’all will be bringing to McCallin’ All Cats 2018?  There are already a few very rare ones in the mix. 

I’ll start it off with a 1958 AT&T Trackmaster 4VL- as found in California a bit northwest of Reno


----------



## Targeezer2

How old does ones cat have to be to participate?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

brand new cats are more than welcome and quite popular because they have working heaters, no age restrictions!!!


----------



## vintagebike

*just for fun*

Time to hit the snow.  This guy from
Russia might make it to McCall by February


----------



## vintagebike

*Re-Post of the  McCallin' All Cats 2018 Event Schedule*

Welcome to McCallin' All Cats 2018 in McCall, Idaho!

This year we will start the events on Wednesday and end on Saturday to make Sunday a travel day.  The host hotel is The Best Western McCall Lodge and Suites.  We were able to get even better rates this year because Jessica the manager says "they were just a great group and a lot of fun". We have a block of 40 rooms available now for reservation and remember they have a very forgiving cancellation policy if your plans have to change.  This is a very nice "home base".

So here we go.

Wednesday February 21 at Little Ski Hill

Travel to McCall and check into the Hotel.  The Hill will open to us at 12:30 with the vintage ski area to ourselves till well after dark under the lights.  The community of McCall will be invited up to see what Snow Cattin' is all about.  Our insurance will allow us to give rides this year.    Plan on an after dark parade.  Cat skiing will be allowed too but the lifts will not be running.  The local Chamber of Commerce will be helping put on a nice BBQ dinner for us and the townies with the proceeds helping the after school ski program.  After the event you can leave your rig parked there to get a jump on the next day.

Thursday February 22 at Brundage Mountain Resort

Start the day at the Best Western with a very special breakfast just for our group indoors poolside.  Those not staying at the hotel are welcome too.  Then off down Hwy 55 to Brundage.  They have a new event management team this year so look for a whole new experience.  They will be opening up over 300 acres adjacent to the main runs.  Trails will be packed just a few days before.  The smaller cats that are 2000 lbs and less , Tucker front ski , most Imps and SUVs will be able to travel from the parking lot all the way up on the Forest Service Road to the Lookout and above.  Brundage Catering will be fixing us lunch under their big tent set up the the outer parking lot.  But wait, there's much more... after the lifts close they will be opening up the mountain to us to be able to travel all the way TO THE TOP overlooking Payette Lake, McCall and the valley beyond.  We can stay on the hill as long as we want running till way after dark under our own lights.  They just want us to be careful and not get in over or heads or tracks.  If there is enough demand they can fix us a nice dinner at the Urt half way up the mountain for as many as 50.

Friday February 23 at Jug Mountain Ranch

The staff wants to lead a Dawn Patrol if at least 15 Cats are ready to go before 7AM!   So we will all be parking our trailers and unloading at the maintenance lot and then running up to the Club House like last year.  So far breakfast is not yet planned.  Once at the start point there will be new routes marked up to the Upper Reservoir with out of area trails cleared all the way up to the state forest land.  There will be a BBQ lunch at the reservoir with the warming hut open for snacks and maybe a keg too.  They had a lot of fun hosting us last  year and plan a few "surprises" this time.

Friday Night February 23 at McCall RV Resort Lodge

This year we will be having a catered dinner at a very nice local favorite.  Nice fireplace, soft lighting and very quiet since it will be just our group and a few local friends.  They will have the indoor pool open too.  Tucker Inc will again have door prizes and some of the local companies and Forum members  are planning on helping with a charity auction.  Music?  Dancing?  Let me know.

Saturday February 24 at Cougar Mountain Wellington 

Cougar Mountain Lodge has 7 nice rooms available and we have them all blocked.  So if you want to travel down there on Hwy 55 towards Boise Friday night?  The Lodge will be providing breakfast before we get going from the Wellington Snowmobile Park.  Valley County will be grooming trail for us on their road well up into the mountain to the West of the Lodge.  Some of us will be scouting the area in a few days and plan pictures and a full report.  

 So...what do you think?


----------



## vintagebike

*Pics from 2017 event*

We all really had a good time.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

great I just asked for the time off! Ill be bringing the wife and little Tuckers .Now the question is what snowcat should I bring ? The freighter or the Trooper ?


----------



## vintagebike

The big Tucker gets my vote.  Looks like we may have "The Freighter Wars" brewing.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Hey, calling all Kristi KT3 owners, anyone of you wonderful and faithful Kristi owners thinking about coming to McCall, Idaho this year? love to show the snow trac guys, that kristi's are more than a pretty bathtub, pretty sure a Kristi can perform right along side a snow trac, all day long, 

got my rubber duck hood ornament on my kristi and ready to go


----------



## 300 H and H

Pontoon Princess said:


> pretty sure a Kristi can perform right along side a snow trac, all day long,
> 
> got my rubber duck hood ornament on my kristi and ready to go



  

But with the door open so you don't pass out.....

Lots of heat to! 

Wait till you slip off the tracks trying to climb in, and smash your chin on the door frame. 

But yes, it might "run" with a Snow Trac.  

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

300 H and H said:


> But with the door open so you don't pass out.....
> 
> Lots of heat to!
> 
> Wait till you slip off the tracks trying to climb in, and smash your chin on the door frame.
> 
> But yes, it might "run" with a Snow Trac.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



just looking to earn a little respect from the Kristi HATERS...


----------



## vintagebike

Sure is sleepy quiet on the forums lately.  
What's the matter?  Cat got your tongue?


----------



## JimVT

I bled my brakes the other day . Now my snow trac stops a little faster. Should have posted pictures.
Jim


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We are waiting for some more snow here. Then we should have more to say. Meanwhile I'm working on a hoop style canvas cover for the back of mine and a few misc items so she is ready for the McCall event. Us four will be there again and sure looking forward to it. Thanks for all the organization and planning to make it happen. 
 Otherwise just waiting for snow here....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

vintagebike said:


> Sure is sleepy quiet on the forums lately.
> What's the matter?  Cat got your tongue?



be patience, once the sno flies, and everyone is done getting their machine repaired, rebuilt, serviced and or buying their first machine, 

all so, they can come to McCall, Eye dee hoo, then, the forum will be rock-n-roll'n....

pray for sno.

Merry Christmas to all and to all, Happy Sno-catting


----------



## vintagebike

*Return to Jug Mountain Ranch in 2018*

This time there WILL BE a dawn patrol and a Pirate Run up the Jug.


----------



## vintagebike

*Official Event Reporter*

Looking forward to more of Zoe’s contributions.  Maybe she deserves the Purrlitzer Prize.


----------



## sno-drifter

*Re: Re-Post of the  McCallin' All Cats 2018 Event Schedule*



vintagebike said:


> Welcome to McCallin' All Cats 2018 in McCall, Idaho!
> 
> 
> Saturday February 24 at Cougar Mountain Wellington
> 
> Cougar Mountain Lodge has 7 nice rooms available and we have them all blocked.  So if you want to travel down there on Hwy 55 towards Boise Friday night?  The Lodge will be providing breakfast before we get going from the Wellington Snowmobile Park.  Valley County will be grooming trail for us on their road well up into the mountain to the West of the Lodge.  Some of us will be scouting the area in a few days and plan pictures and a full report.
> 
> So...what do you think?




Mr. Bike, Could you tell us more about the Saturday activities? Like how far to the Wellington Park and if we should head back to McCall after for motel rooms? Maybe for those coming from OR,WA,CA we should head south and out via Hwy 52 through Emmitt? How is that road for trailering?


----------



## vintagebike

Our thoughts were for the out of towners to either head down on 55 to Boise after the event, stay over at Cougar Mountain Lodge Saturday or head back to the McCall hotel.  Its about 1 hour from McCall to Cougar Mountain and about 1 hour then to Boise. Main  Hwy 55 is a nice drive and is well maintained during the winter.  Lots of folks last time had to leave early to beat the coming storm so this time Sunday was left free for a travel day.  It will be worth it!


----------



## JimVT

Putting on the leavenworth ones we noticed some people always traveled home on sunday.
Nothing was said about an idaho snowmobile permit this year. So i'm assuming it isn't needed.
Jim


----------



## vintagebike

Working on the permit issue now.


----------



## vintagebike

Can you  PM or email me your phone number.  I have info for you on the OHV permits.  Steve


----------



## Mother Tucker

Is the best western offering a cut cat rate?


----------



## teamster

I'm bringing my Tucker, which is insured for $3,000,000 liability insurance under my commercial policy, with no license and 2 snowmobiles that have liability and license plates valid in Alberta. What do I need to operate all 3 units in Idaho, and where do I get all that's required? Thanks


----------



## vintagebike

Yes, Best  Western is offering an even better rate than last year. And permits will be available on site "if" we need them.   The regulations are still being decided.


----------



## vintagebike

Yes, Just say you are with the vintage snow cat folks.


----------



## GlacierSean

I was watching the videos and looking at the photos from last year's event and didn't see any bombardier cats. So I booked my room at the Best Western a few weeks ago. Looking forward to meeting everyone and attending an event that is so well planned out. Gonna try and bring some of my cat skiing crew. Who else is going? Will this be the biggest gathering of snowcats? Will most manufacturers be represented?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GlacierSean said:


> I was watching the videos and looking at the photos from last year's event and didn't see any bombardier cats. So I booked my room at the Best Western a few weeks ago. Looking forward to meeting everyone and attending an event that is so well planned out. Gonna try and bring some of my cat skiing crew. Who else is going? Will this be the biggest gathering of snowcats? Will most manufacturers be represented?
> View attachment 94525



Great to see you and your gang of colorado cats are coming, yours will be the first Bombardier at McCall, 

and yes lots of different manufactures machines will be there, and one particular brand will be very well represented by the factory,

hope you enjoy the adventure, good people, good cats, and remember you meet the nicest people in a Tucker Sno-cat, see ya on the sno


----------



## vintagebike

More photos of your Idaho bound cats please.


----------



## tucker

I will be there along with this clunker


----------



## vintagebike

Stopped by the Best Western McCall today to check on the reservations.  Jessica says they are quite a bit ahead of this time last year.  She is planning a very special breakfast for all of us at poolside on Thursday before the events at Brundage.


----------



## Track Addict

I will be missing you all this year but thinking about you daily looking at this great piece of artwork I scored in McCall last year.

Have two more spots on either side so put a place holder on my next awesome
Prints!


----------



## vintagebike

Signed limited edition prints of ‘The Ghost Track’ , “The Torpedo’ being created now and the few remaining of ‘Sophie 2017’ will be available for 2018.


----------



## vintagebike

There have been quite a few Cat Fanciers asking about a charity auction at the Friday dinner.  So if you have something to offer, let us know and we will make it happen.  The Timberline event had lots of cool stuff.  Maybe Tucker, Inc.  will donate some steel track rollers?


----------



## vintagebike

Our opening day (and night) Wednesday February 21, 2018 at Little Ski Hill.  They are starting their season a little late this weekend but it's snowing all next week.


----------



## vintagebike

*Cougar Mountain/Wellington on Saturday Feb 24 2018*

There are only 4 rooms available at the Cougar Mountain Lodge for Friday night  for an early start to the Wellington event on Saturday.  I stopped by there on Saturday on my way to the family Christmas in California and got to meet Dave, the chief groomer and trail boss for Wellington.  He says that every one there is excited to be a part of our vintage Snow Cat Roundup.  He runs a BRAND NEW Piston Bully and promises a great day and plans on grooming a nice but challenging 14 mile trail up to the top with turnarounds cut in for shorter trips too. I showed him a bunch of pictures of our cats...he had one word to say...”Wow”.  Dave and his real live Snow Dog will be waiting for us.   

Larry the Winter recreation director from Valley County Idaho and Terry from the Idaho Snow Machine Association have been telling me for years “We have to get your Snow Cats up to Wellington”


----------



## vintagebike

*Merry Christmas- Pass it on*


----------



## 4TrackCat

Last year a few of us ventured up past the reservoir at Jug Mountain Ranch. We had a bit of everything from untracked snow to partially open creeks to fallen trees. All of which made for great memories and challenges to work through. It was a great time for sure.


----------



## vintagebike

The crew at the Jug is promising even more terrain and adventure for 2018.


----------



## backroad explorer

Steve what a Great Job your doing!

Hello everyone this Brian Your N.A.P.A. Auto Parts Counterman.

The Discount Cash Account if anyone needs parts is Open Again.

Just Give the people at NAPA the Acct. # 26600.

Can't wait for February

Brian Hamilton


----------



## vintagebike

Thanks Brian.   Be sure to have plenty of spark plugs for flathead Chryslers and old air cooled VWs.  Brian is unfortunately cat-less for 2018 but I’m working on that. 

To add to the local support Lakeview Chevron in the middle of town wil again be offering a substantial discount from their posted fuel prices (old picture with high price from a few years ago)  to all us cat people.  
Just tell them before pumping  (that’s pumping not jumping)
Also, they have recently added non-ethanol premium and still offer real service station services.


----------



## vintagebike

*Friday Night February 23, 2018*

The dinner Friday night will be at the famed North Fork Lodge in McCall.  Services are being provided by the catering crew from the Brundage Mountain resort.  This should be HUUUUUUGE.


----------



## Mother Tucker

2 days of snow in Princeton.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Had an epic couple of days of snow, looks good here, did any of this storm get inland to McCall?


----------



## vintagebike

Western Canada, the Pacific Northwest and the East Coast are getting all the snow the last few days.  Weather.Com says McCall is in for a snowy January starting on the 6th.  Brundage Mountain is fully open.  Plus a few remote live cam shots from our house on the hill above Payette Lake and McCall. And a shot of the Jug Mountain Trail map to refresh your memories.


----------



## vintagebike

*End of Year Payette Lake View*

Payette Lake in McCall is starting to freeze but not usually fully covered till mid January.  Those look like Snow Clouds to me.


----------



## catservice

Room booked in McCall!!! Looking forward to meeting everyone. I will be arriving Thursday early morning.


----------



## vintagebike

Remember the events start this year on Wednesday at Little Ski Hill.  You don’t want to miss that one if possible.


----------



## Archmage

Rooms booked Wednesday through Sunday. Woohoo!!
Add at least 1 more Colorado cat to the list!!


----------



## vintagebike

*On Track for McCallin’ 2018*

1949 Sophie is getting new original style sliding side windows, a Pertronix ignition, new LED headlights and floodlight, trail shovel and axe and a new auxiliary battery.  A bit more snow and off for trial runs.


----------



## vintagebike

*Hope all of us Westerners get some snow soon!*

Will the forecasts stick?


----------



## Mother Tucker

I wonder ifin the good folks at the brewery would be putting some Sno-Cat Orange in bottles ?


----------



## vintagebike

Ill be back home in Idaho this coming week-  the Snow Cat brew is at the top of the list.  How did everyone like the keggged Snow Cat Golden Orange?


----------



## Mother Tucker

I've tried to like a lot of crap I mean craft beers along the way. The Sno Cat Orange was worth having more than one on purpose. Would most certainly take some home in a bottle.  We tried the Bayen Groomer and found it quite palleteable also.  We would like to try and score some of this brew also.  I would gladly pay you next tuesday for some Groomer today,.... maybe not such a good idea that might be considerd bootlegging.


----------



## vintagebike

Snow is again falling in McCall with more on the book for next week.


----------



## vintagebike

*Just for Fun*

McCallin’ All Cats 2018 is just over 5 weeks away.  Time for a few pics to grab some of the fence sitters.









I guess I should have booked that hotel room.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Mother Tucker said:


> I wonder ifin the good folks at the brewery would be putting some Sno-Cat Orange in bottles ?



the tucker mafia, is planning on bringing some Timberline Tucker Ale to McCall'n for all to enjoy


----------



## DAVENET

Do they bottle that?


----------



## vintagebike

Great to see all the Cat Folks heading back to the Clowder!  
Here in McCall there are already 24 rooms booked at the Best Western, well ahead of last year at about 5 weeks out.  So if you are on the fence...the snow report is looking much better with my weather guy Joe Bastardi posting that February will be the West’s Winter.  I’m driving back to Idaho on Thursday from Northern California and after the culture shock wears off I will be putting all the finishing touches on the particulars for McCallin’ All Cats 2018.  There are only about 10 rooms left in our booking block. 

We waited too long


----------



## vintagebike

*Little Ski Hill waiting for us*

The first day of McCallin' All Cats 2018 is at The Little Ski Hill- all day and into the night on Wednesday Frbruary 21st. Yes you can ski from your Cat!  Just took these shots this afternoon and evening.


----------



## JimVT

*haRe: Little Ski Hill waiting for us*



vintagebike said:


> The first day of McCallin' All Cats 2018 is at The Little Ski Hill- all day and into the night on Wednesday Frbruary 21st. Yes you can ski from your Cat!  Just took these shots this afternoon and evening.
> View attachment 95398
> 
> View attachment 95399




That looks good. I think i'll take the trail down.
So far we have 4 snow tracs coming from my side of the mountains.

Steve, are you going  to be running one this year?
Jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

*Re: haRe: Little Ski Hill waiting for us*



JimVT said:


> That looks good. I think i'll take the trail down.
> So far we have 4 snow tracs coming from my side of the mountains.
> 
> Steve, are you going  to be running one this year?
> Jim



Jim VT, that is great you have your gang of tracs coming, AWESOME Jim VT

i heard of a couple more that are attending,

they are east of you, WOW, how cool, they are great machines.

snow tracs rule, tuckers are orange and orange you glad you do not own one?


----------



## vintagebike

I just might be able to add a Snow Trac to the litter.  But time is getting short.


----------



## Beartooth

Hmmmm, Snow trac or Tucker. I am indecisive. Snowtrac is always ready yet the Tucker 443 has been out every weekend on the Ranch. Hmmmm. Scratch scratch scratch!!!

Doug


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Beartooth said:


> Hmmmm, Snow trac or Tucker. I am indecisive. Snowtrac is always ready yet the Tucker 443 has been out every weekend on the Ranch. Hmmmm. Scratch scratch scratch!!!
> 
> Doug



Doug, it is a no brainer, bring the snow trac, make it the largest gathering of snow tracs outside of Sweden, and just think, you will not need to grease the rollers each night on the tucker....


----------



## Mill666er

Hmm, I was trying to decide who I was going to hang with, steel pontoons, rubber trackers, or the Snow Tracs. Got the foot and hand brakes working on the Snow Trac but it now has a large puddle of gear oil under the transaxle!


----------



## Archmage

Tucker!!!!


----------



## JimVT

Mill666er said:


> Hmm, I was trying to decide who I was going to hang with, steel pontoons, rubber trackers, or the Snow Tracs. Got the foot and hand brakes working on the Snow Trac but it now has a large puddle of gear oil under the transaxle!



Those seals at the small sprocket are a chore to get to. Unless someone cut holes in the  sides.
Jim


----------



## mikemikelle

Hey All,

Got my Best Western reservation, and they tell me the Snowcat block is full! (They also mentioned a hockey tournament or something, so things were filling up fast)

Looking forward to meeting all of you! Anything I need to do to sign up? Bringing the Imp with a brand new pull behind skied trailer contraption.

Coming from Lake Stevens, WA (30 miles North of Seattle). Do any of you PNWers have any thoughts on the route? I've traveled I-90/I-84 before (we would stop over in Pendleton), just not the stretch up to McCall. Total distance is about 550 miles. The other option: I-90/WA 26 to Lewiston, then South on US-95 to McCall (500 miles total) is the other option. Been on most of it, just not the Idaho portion. Looks twisty? Any advice is appreciated. Rather have a new and scenic, but not if it is really slow or sketchy, as compared to 84 thru Oregon.

Thanks too all who have put this together. It looks like it will be a great time.

Also, have seen you talk about permits/licenses, but haven't caught any specifics...Do we know any more?


----------



## 4TrackCat

I've taken both routes and really do not have a preference. I would call it a draw. If high speed is your thing, the then 90 to 82 to 84 might shave some time but the other route is scenic. Once you drop into Lewiston, the route along the river is nice. It is a bit twisty but flat and really no concerns.  We will likely head the southern route this year and up through Weiser into New Meadows and McCall. We plan on Leaving Anacortes early Wed morning.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2018 now on Facebook*

On Facebook as “McCallin’ All Cats” and www.Facebook.com/mcallidaho . We will be updating before the event and posting pics as we go.


----------



## JimVT

Two of us are leaving auburn,wa. Early tuesday feb 20 if anyone wants to meet on the way .


----------



## vintagebike

We will help you find a warm bed at a nice hotel if the Best Western fills up...and you can still park your trailer next door and come to the special breakfast on Thursday.


----------



## vintagebike

*It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood*





And snow,snow, snow and snow


----------



## vintagebike

*Snow, right on schedule*

And then 2 hours later right on schedule.  Looks like the Clowder and McCallin’ will have great snow!


----------



## Archmage

We are coming from Colorado on Tuesday. I too have not seen any specifics about permits or ohv tags, do we need to register with the state ??


----------



## vintagebike

You will need to have an Idaho SnowMobile sticker to run at two of the locations.  They are $32.50 for out of state Cats.  We have a special arrangement with license agent Mile High Powersports in McCall and will have a big stack of them at the Little Ski Hill, the Thursday breakfast, Brundage and Wellington/Cougar Mountain.  No worries.


----------



## vintagebike

I’m thinking of having a casual BBQ at my shop on Tuesday night for all the early arriving Cats.   Anybody interested?  Steve


----------



## Archmage

Sounds great, byob.... hoping to be there early afternoon!! wife and 2 kids....


----------



## JimVT

Two of us should be in town early afternoon.
Jim


----------



## Mill666er

I too should be in town late afternoon


----------



## vintagebike

Rob- ...needing wood shop tools again?


----------



## Mill666er

Hope not, swapped out your piece of cedar for UHMW.


----------



## Track Addict

J. Tucker would like to invite you to visit the Shore Lodge on your trip!


----------



## vintagebike

Go back a page to Track Addict's cute post. The Shore Lodge has a great history. It was the site of this year's Idaho State Snowmobile Association annual meeting.  A new Tucker and our Kitten were proudly displayed right at the main entrance.


----------



## teamster

1 Tucker from Canada & 2 old guys plan on being in McCall Tuesday afternoon as well. Would enjoy a barbeque. Thanks.


----------



## vintagebike

*Only three weeks to go*

Driving south on Hwy55 this afternoon and got a sign from above. It’s going to be great weather in McCall for McCallin’.  And then from Joe Bastardi at Weatherbell- plenty of snow and cold but not too cold.


----------



## caldonia

I just made reservations at the Best Western in Mc Call.  I will be attending the gathering with my 1971 Flextrac Nodwell FN15 and my lovely 1963 Wife.  She is a powder skiing machine.

What do I need to know/do to get registered for Snowcat Fun?

Plan to arrive on Wednesday morning.

Cheers.


----------



## vintagebike

*Wednesday in McCall*

Take a look at www.Facebook.com/mcallidaho for the schedule of events.  Jessica at the Best Western will have info too.  Great to see a Nodwell is coming.

This time there will be maps and directions.  (I sure do like the gator)

I will post more specifics as we get closer and everything takes final shape.  Steve


----------



## Pontoon Princess

up next, mccall'n


----------



## GMoose

Frandee Sno Shu #37 is complete and ready to make some tracks in McCall!!!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

GMoose said:


> Frandee Sno Shu #37 is complete and ready to make some tracks in McCall!!!



Gmoose I thought you would enjoy these pics from Colorado.


----------



## GMoose

Wow, that is great, would love to see it in person.  Reminds me of mine when I bought it in 2010.  Thanks for the photos.  Could you tell me what the serial number is?


----------



## PJL

Another Frandee?  Cool.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

great photos, looks like the Frandee snow cat is finding love on the forums, and a lot less maintenance work than a tucker pontoon machine, humm

so Steve, the Clowder folks have set the bottle pretty high, whats you got?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

reports from McCall, Idaho, 

there is lots of snow on the upper elevations and base levels are good to run on, sounding good to me. we will have snow for everywhere we are going, Jug Mountain folks are out clearing trails to the upper mountain as i write, this is all good, yeah.....looking like they have the snow that everyone else is dreaming they had...

good snow, good machines and very good folks, see ya in McCall, Idaho.


----------



## vintagebike

Little Ski Hill 
Brundage Mountain 
Jug Mountain Ranch 
Wellington Snow Park/ Cougar Mountain


----------



## Meee

I'm trying to figure out how to get info on this event. Do I just show up with my cat or is there some sort of pre-registration? Thanks


----------



## vintagebike

Just show up.  There will be a sign-in table at each event.  We'll catch You...
. Also www.facebook.com/mcallidaho


----------



## Pontoon Princess

if you go to the first page of the thread for this post, you should be able to find your answers, i understand when you check in at the hotel they will hand out a list of things going on, otherwise, PM vintage bike and he has all the answers


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We are real excited about this. Rooms are booked and glad the snow report is acceptable. I'm starting to wonder about winter around here...
But we did have a fantastic day of spring skiing on Mt Hood today.


----------



## vintagebike

Event Sticker/hill pass


----------



## Track Addict

Just shipped some Sno and a gallon of New Hampshire’s finest liquid gold to McCall.

We will be missing you this year but will meet again soon.

Enjoy!

https://fullerssugarhouse.com


----------



## vintagebike

On the way down to Boise from McCall this morning I stopped by the Cougar Mountain Lodge and Wellington SnowvPark.  Dave the groomer and hos dog Booker are anxious for the 24th to get here and has plenty of stories to share.  He says that they will groom the trail up to Sage Hen Resevoir to perfection for us.


----------



## vintagebike

It’s back. Is there anyone coming to McCallin’ from California that might have room to haul a little Cushman Trackster back to or near Sacramento or maybe Tahoe/Nevada?    If not it’s in line to get that BMW 650cc airhead engine still floating around the shop.


----------



## j farm

I will be headed back to Nevada city we will see if I have extra room


----------



## vintagebike

Looking into the weather future it is looking pretty good for McCallin’ All Cats 2018.  The phots are at 5500 feet this morning.
   The forecast is for in town at about 5000’.


----------



## Logger1965

OK better late than never I'm all lined up with the Best Western I'll be there Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

SO, is it true, 

the weather guessers are saying, in the next 10 days, McCall, Idaho will get upto 21 inches of new snow, and that would be light fluffy power stuff....?


----------



## vintagebike

It's 14F now outside with a big low pressure system heading our way out of Canada.  If you are still waiting...but snow math is hard.  We can be at the Hill starting at 1 on Wednesday! These posters are now all over town- a great time to show off our Cats!


----------



## pointy chops

We'll be there Thursday noonish regardless, if it adds snow that would be even better. Looking forward to seeing people and machines!


----------



## sno-drifter

Herding your way if I can get the Sno-Cat running. Plan to be ready to go on Wednesday.


----------



## vintagebike

That reminds me.  Getting and keeping it running well? Again this year, Brian and Napa McCall will be helping out with parts and a discount for us.  Just mention you are a Vintage Catter.  Be sure to wish Brian a Happy Birthday next week.  Pay inside at downtown McCall Lakeshore Chevron and they too will give a discount including diesel
and non-ethanol premium


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wow wow wow, are the snow gods happy, according the readers of the snow tea leaves, McCall is going to get snowed on big time...

all you snow starved snow catters, had better come on out to McCall or otherwise just sell your machine. as they say, this is going to be Epic !!!



looks like the traveling snow cat circus is coming to town...

hurry hurry step right up and see the amazing ring leader Steve ( Mr Vintagebike  ), herd wild machines from the untamed far reaches of the vast unknown snow country, as he dazzles the young with flaming grousers and belching internal combustion snow monsters....yup, the circus is coming to town,


limited time engagement.


----------



## Mill666er

Any chance they will have a few extras of that Snow Cat Event Flyer available for us to have?


----------



## vintagebike

Even better, we can get you the original PDF file.  And in the center ring ladies and gentlemen -boys and girls... wait till you see the signed/numbered limited edition event prints Scott Anderson has waiting for us this year.


----------



## JimVT

i  tried to copy so i could hand out and couldn't


----------



## vintagebike

I can check the local print shop and may be able to get them done per order during the event.  A shot of Little Ski Hill yesterday and a sunny McCall today with much more snow coming.


----------



## vintagebike

*looking for a Cat?*

This is a really great organization in McCall.  Visit their high end thrift store while in town and say hello to my friends Chris and Donna. 

https://mcpaws.org/home.html


----------



## vintagebike

I can get the Little Ski Hill event posters printed locally on 100lb 18x14 semi-glossy paper for about $2.00 each.  I had one done- i looks very mice.


----------



## Mill666er

vintagebike said:


> I can get the Little Ski Hill event posters printed locally on 100lb 18x14 semi-glossy paper for about $2.00 each.  I had one done- i looks very mice.





Great, count me in for a few.


----------



## 4TrackCat

vintagebike said:


> I can get the Little Ski Hill event posters printed locally on 100lb 18x14 semi-glossy paper for about $2.00 each.  I had one done- i looks very mice.


I'll take one. Thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I'LL take 5 thanks


----------



## Track Addict

Roll one of those in between my two new pieces or art please and add it to the bill.  Thanks


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Count me in too please.


----------



## tucker

I will take two. Please.


----------



## pointy chops

Add us for 2 more please - thanks


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemikelle

I'd like one too, please

Thanks for everything


----------



## Archmage

You can put me down for 2 copies please!! Thanks


----------



## vintagebike

The super special Maple Syrup from the Track Addict clan arrived on Thursday along with the promised snow.  Unfortunately they won't be able to make it to McCall this year.  We'll make sure everyone gets a taste!  And thanks again from the crew and all coming to McCallin' All Cats 2018 for the much needed  snow.


----------



## 4TrackCat

vintagebike said:


> The super special Maple Syrup from the Track Addict clan arrived on Thursday along with the promised snow.  Unfortunately they won't be able to make it to McCall this year.  We'll make sure everyone gets a taste!  And thanks again from the crew and all coming to McCallin' All Cats 2018 for the much needed  snow.
> View attachment 96243


GOLD!


----------



## vintagebike

There are new beverage law interpretations in Idaho this season that limit how beer is distributed so unfortunately we won’t be able to have a special beer for us.  But working with the local Hayden rep we WILL HAVE THESE  three greats all on tap at lunch at Jug on Friday, the  dinner on Friday and the Wellington run lunch on Saturday.


----------



## 4TrackCat

I suspect there might be one or two of these floating around as well...[emoji481]


----------



## Logger1965

Snow is coming we have been getting pounded since just before daylight here in Eastern WA.  Waaaaaa Hoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## JimVT

were also getting a bad storm and the pass were taking is closing off and on with chains required. it could be a long day of driving for me.


----------



## vintagebike

*Early Arrivers McCallin' All Cats 2018 Event Schedule*

For all the early arrivers (and locals) on Tuesday.  We will be having a BYO Beverage mini get together on Tuesday evening at my shop at 219 3Rd Street  downtown McCall starting at 6:00 PM. Look for three big  green shop doors at the corner of 3rd and Floyd. Park in back if the snow is cleared by then.   I’ll get the shop warmed up with 200,000 BTU using fantastic fossil fuel energy.  Maybe help me get the track back installed on my 1958 Snow Trac.  We’ll supply the chips, cheese, coffee and such.  Dress warm- it’s supposed to be Idaho cold this coming week.  Let me know.


----------



## sno-drifter

But working with the local Hayden rep we WILL HAVE THESE  three greats all on tap at lunch at Jug on Friday, the  dinner on Friday and the Wellington run lunch on Saturday.
View attachment 96244



For those who enjoy the sno after it melts, the North Fork of the Payette River is world famous for continuous class 5 white water.


----------



## Cidertom

Someone please get a video of the parade at LSH.


----------



## vintagebike

You got it.  :


----------



## vintagebike

Speaking about videos...Is there a pilot bringing a drone to McCall?  Or can someone point me to a “Drones for Dummies” book?  Still time using Amazon Prime


----------



## Pontoon Princess

The orange storm is coming...


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Looks like it’s all lining up perfectly. With any luck we might even get snowed in there!


----------



## JimVT

i just called to confirm my room and the gal said it is snowing good.


----------



## teamster

Everything loaded, ready to head south tomorrow morning. I have my drone with me and plan on attending the get together Tuesday night. I'd like a poster as well. I can video and photo with my drone, but hopefully there's someone that has far more computer savey than I do. Bonners Ferry tomorrow night then McCall, Tuesday.


----------



## pointy chops

Lost of snow here in the last few days, my folks came out to the house for visit today so we did a few laps for fun. See you in McCall, sounds like there's gonna be a big showing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey P Chops,

looks like we should just come over to your place...

really looking like McCall is going to have some very serious machines and new builds...WOW, anything in PINK?


----------



## Logger1965

Looks like Teamster got the Canadian transformer finished!!!! And looking pretty sharp!!!


----------



## vintagebike

*Big Day in McCall*

New snow and cold temps.  They are ready for us.
We can be on the hill at 1:00 with the parade taking off at 6:00.  Then the hill climb challenge and dinner.


----------



## Archmage

Do we need to bring anything specific to get the ohv tags for the snowmobiles/snow cats? like previous registration sticker, documentation, bill of sale, etc?
 Thanks


----------



## vintagebike

We will have the stickers available at all of the events.  Just need your name, address and make of Cat.  The fees for the stickers go directly to winter trail acquisition, maintiance  and grooming.


----------



## 4TrackCat

vintagebike said:


> We will have the stickers available at all of the events.  Just need your name, address and make of Cat.  The fees for the stickers go directly to winter trail acquisition, maintiance  and grooming.


Please tell me again why we need to purchase a sticker to operate at a private ski hill and private ranches. Will we be on funded groomed trails?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the tabloid reporters,  are asking if Vintagebike will have one of his snow cats running and make all 4 days of catting around McCall?

or is the BBQ at the shop on tuesday night, a last minute master plan to get help to finish up a machine?


----------



## vintagebike

We will have an option to run on Forrest Service trails for the smaller cats at Brundage on Thursday so is sticker is needed and on SAturday Valley County is opening the Wellington trail only once this season to all the larger Cats too.  Valley County winter sports recreation is totally supported by the sale of these stickers.  More info if needed.


----------



## vintagebike

The Kitten is on track, so to speak.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

everyone travel safe, see you all in mccall.


----------



## sno-drifter

vintagebike said:


> We will have an option to run on Forrest Service trails for the smaller cats at Brundage on Thursday so is sticker is needed and on SAturday Valley County is opening the Wellington trail only once this season to all the larger Cats too.  Valley County winter sports recreation is totally supported by the sale of these stickers.  More info if needed.



So if you have a four track machine and are not allowed to run on the snowmobile trails and are not running the Saturday event, a sticker is not needed?


----------



## vintagebike

Yes, but I hope everyone will be at Wellington for the breakfast and the most adventurous and beautiful leg of the week.  Not to be missed!           Wellington Snow Park base parking lot today at 12:30


----------



## vintagebike

*Updated  McCallin' All Cats 2018 Event Schedule*


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> the tabloid reporters,  are asking if Vintagebike will have one of his snow cats running and make all 4 days of catting around McCall?
> 
> or is the BBQ at the shop on tuesday night, a last minute master plan to get help to finish up a machine?



i don't think he has enough hammers and a internet connection.


----------



## vintagebike

I got this message this morning.  Help from the Tucker experts needed


Hi, My name is Travis Nottingham, my family and I are traveling from Colorado. I just noticed (long story) that my passenger side rear track is leaking some differential fluid. I will be arriving in mccall today around 2 and was hoping you could point me in the right direction where to get parts and or a shop I could at least inspect the bearings and seal to make sure the bearsing not bad, the axle is a Dana 60 on a 74 Tucker ...my phone number is 970 977 0579....thanks, any information wilL be helpful.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

vintagebike said:


> I got this message this morning.  Help from the Tucker experts needed
> 
> 
> Hi, My name is Travis Nottingham, my family and I are traveling from Colorado. I just noticed (long story) that my passenger side rear track is leaking some differential fluid. I will be arriving in mccall today around 2 and was hoping you could point me in the right direction where to get parts and or a shop I could at least inspect the bearings and seal to make sure the bearsing not bad, the axle is a Dana 60 on a 74 Tucker ...my phone number is 970 977 0579....thanks, any information wilL be helpful.



Make sure you take care of the Nottingham's as we will not be around. I hope everyone has a great time !


----------



## backroad explorer

Hello Everyone;
 This Brian Your N.A.P.A. Auto Parts Guy. 
Our Team has Travis covered for his Tucker. 
Talked with a mech. that can help him out.

I'll see you all at Little Ski Hill for the FUN!

Brian


----------



## vintagebike

Great to be a part of the Snow Cat extended family.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We are finally getting some good snow here. I think it’s coming your way. We are heading out bright and early tomorrow and will see you at little ski hill in the afternoon.


----------



## vintagebike

*Scott Anderson event limited editions*

The driver and mechanic will be with us at McCallin' All Cats 2018.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Loaded up and headed out. See you all tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Mother Tucker has arrived. See all Tomorrow.


----------



## Oilcanman

Mother Tucker send pictures so we know your there.


----------



## PJL

Safe travels everyone.


----------



## Logger1965

Bad news I just got a call from Teamster and he lost a valve in his Truck on the way down. Limped into Spokane and has another truck loaded on a lowboy and on the way down from BC now!!!! Good to have friends and other tow vehicles around, he will be up and on the way from Spokane around noon tomorrow.  He wanted me to get on here and let everyone know he wouldn't be into McCall till tomorrow afternoon. I'll be stopping in and checking on him on my way down, who know two old truckers might have to convoy in together.


----------



## vintagebike

*Wednesday at Little Ski Hill*

We’ll hold the gate for Teamster at the Little Ski Hill Parade at 6 (or so )


----------



## vintagebike

A small group of early Catters arrived Tuesday evening and spent about an hour wandering the shop/warehouse/museum enduring the 20 degree inside/19 outside temps. Thanks for stopping by.

At Little Ski Hill on Wednesday the remaining 2017 limited edition prints and the just released prints for 2018 will be on display and for sale to help fund the events. We will also have the posters for the Little Ski Hill and enlarged copies of the La Porte Torpedo available.   Cathy and I met with Scott Anderson at lunch today at Lardo’s for the print numbering and sighing.



Posting the new event schedule.  Watch for updates and see you at Little Ski Hill on Wednesday.


----------



## JimVT

earl and i had a good evening at steves. just a little chilly tonight 7 degrees at 3am
4 tuckers and two snow tracs so far.  its snowing!
jim


----------



## 4TrackCat

Meeting up with a fellow catter this morning in Cle Elum, Wa. A balmy 6 degrees here. Looks like it's going to be a nice drive.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Just a quick call out. I may need some help with my trailer when I get there. There is a short in the electric and I have no power to the lights etc. gladly pay someone to help get it working again. In Pendleton now and working our way closer.


----------



## pointy chops

Sno-Surfer said:


> Just a quick call out. I may need some help with my trailer when I get there. There is a short in the electric and I have no power to the lights etc. gladly pay someone to help get it working again. In Pendleton now and working our way closer.


I won't be there till tomorrow, but we'll help you out if you need it. I'll bring a few goodies with us in case we need them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4TrackCat

Sno-Surfer said:


> Just a quick call out. I may need some help with my trailer when I get there. There is a short in the electric and I have no power to the lights etc. gladly pay someone to help get it working again. In Pendleton now and working our way closer.


We'll get ya fixed up.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Thank you. I would really appreciate it. I’ll probably leave it at little
Ski hill this eve so I don’t have to drive with out lights. Maybe I can work it out at brundage the next day. Don’t want to mess anyone’s good time up. See you soon.


----------



## Logger1965

Hitting the road now and away we go!!!!!!


----------



## Helmsman38

4TrackCat said:


> Loaded up and headed out. See you all tomorrow afternoon.



Safe travels and send photos!


----------



## 4TrackCat

McCall or bust!


----------



## mkntrakes




----------



## Cidertom

It's 2130 there.  Where the fug are the pictures.


----------



## mkntrakes

Thanks to the Nottingham's


----------



## 4TrackCat

A few pics...


----------



## DAVENET

Looks like a pretty good turnout on the deck of the lodge


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like an Allstar lineup from what I can tell?


----------



## vintagebike

We had a great time. Off to breakfast at Best Western... then the drivers meeting at Brundage at about 10.


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## 4TrackCat

After the skiing was done, we had Brundage Mountain all to ourselves.

https://youtu.be/81dGkd60RCo


----------



## 4TrackCat

Mccall


----------



## 4TrackCat

Next set


----------



## pointy chops

Top of Brundage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cidertom

Did the Frandee find any lurking crevasses with it's "advance party"?


----------



## Mill666er

Cidertom said:


> It's 2130 there.  Where the fug are the pictures.





A couple close ups shots for you, service trip to de-ice some radio equipment












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4TrackCat

Caption This! [emoji16]


----------



## Cidertom

4TrackCat said:


> Caption This! [emoji16]


 DON'T SHOOT, I just had it painted.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Breaking trail with the 544A cab forward

https://youtu.be/LXik_Jko0WU


----------



## vintagebike

At the top of Brundage Mountain.  We all made it...thanks to Travis the lead Brundage groomer.  He also took this epic picture.   The first Snow Cat Expedition to ever reach the summit!


----------



## vintagebike

Breakfast 8-10 at Jug Mountain Ranch with Track Addict maple syrup!  Lunch of franks and brats and three craft beers plus sodas and Crystal Geyser water at the upper resevoir.  David at Jug says the conditions are excellent.


----------



## vintagebike

The big question.  Will T-Rex be at Jug toorrow?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

4TrackCat said:


> Caption This! [emoji16]




"drive it like you stole it..."

and he sure did, it was everywhere, 

the unstoppable Frandee ruled the snow. 

great restoration...


----------



## Logger1965

What a bunch, NO pictures of a certain cat stuck right up to it's eyeballs!!!! Well as they say "If you don't see it on the inter-web it didn't happen"!!!!!


----------



## Helmsman38

Really a groomer in front  wow talk about rolling out the red carpet 


QUOTE=4TrackCat;20658246]Mccall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson, 

You will have someone to race with.




Pontoon Princess said:


> "drive it like you stole it..."
> 
> and he sure did, it was everywhere,
> 
> the unstoppable Frandee ruled the snow.
> 
> great restoration...


----------



## 4TrackCat

Logger1965 said:


> What a bunch, NO pictures of a certain cat stuck right up to it's eyeballs!!!! Well as they say "If you don't see it on the inter-web it didn't happen"!!!!!


Don't remember which cat got stuck, but I do know how loose the snow was getting on the little 25% grade climb. After a few cats  ran at it, there was a large differential catching stumb exposed. That made for a challenge on low clearance machines. 

https://youtu.be/9kMP1RUmpxA


----------



## 4TrackCat

Kristi KT7 said:


> Really a groomer in front  wow talk about rolling out the red carpet
> 
> 
> QUOTE=4TrackCat;20658246]Mccall


[/QUOTE]It was a sweet run up to the lookout.


----------



## DAVENET

How many cats are on site? Need the group line up picture.  Looks like fantastic conditions


----------



## pointy chops

Unloading at Jug Mt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

That last pic looks where I took the torpedo last year on my pirate run ? Was a no fly zone last year.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Only the finest Track Addict New Hampshire gold for our group breakfast.


----------



## 4TrackCat

The beginning of our morning at Jug Mountain Ranch. Early birds unloading and waiting for the masses.


----------



## tom

Looks like a great time...wish I was there!


----------



## bobby wilkes

I wish I was there also!!!!    I just about 6 inches of snow in here in ca at 4000 ft!!!We have a little more on the way, hoping to take my lmc 1200 out for a spin in the next few days


----------



## Track Addict

Very jealous.  Looks like there were some prime back seats in a few rigs for us this year.  Maybe next year!


----------



## 4TrackCat

What a day. Jug Mountain did not disappoint. Clear blue skies, sunshine and deep untouched powder.  Ended the afternoon with a fantastic mountain bbq by the lake.


----------



## Track Addict

Haven’t seen Sophie or Secret Agent Kitten or Toby?


----------



## Helmsman38

You all look to be having a great time. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> You all look to be having a great time. Thanks for sharing the photos.



and you, yes, you KT7, you could also be having a great time...

nikson, the frandee, is one going machine, overall out preformed all the other 2 tracked machines combined, it is a winner.


----------



## GlacierSean

Having a great time in McCall. Here are a few pictures from day 1


----------



## GlacierSean

Pictures of day 2 at Brundage.


----------



## GlacierSean

Day 3 Jug mtn ranch.


----------



## Cidertom

There always has to be that one guy:


----------



## sno-drifter

A monster thank you to Steve and Kathy for herding cats. You out dun yer selves.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> There always has to be that one guy:



yup, that guy that stays home, and comments.....

you missed a good one CT.....

and fun continues......


----------



## vintagebike

*One of the best days ever*

This small die hard group climbed 9+ miles to Tripod Meadows in the Wellington Snow Park.  It was fantastic!


----------



## Cidertom

That certainly puts size in perspective.  Wish it had been 4 ST's.


----------



## vintagebike

Oh, by the way.  Did anyone mention how cold it was at Jug Mountain on Friday Morning?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

What a great time here. We have had super conditions and some really fun places to play in.  I will post a bunch of photos when I get back home. 
Big thanks to Steve and Cathy for all their work! We were able to take the cats to some pretty unique places. Each day was different and we enjoyed them all. I really appreciate all the effort and organization.  
Looks like a long snowy ride home for us in the morning. 

I also am indebted to Forum8fox and GlacierSean for finding my kids when they skied one switch back to many and the road never switched back... those guys are top notch and I was grateful more than they know. Also to the crew at Jug Mt Ranch for being so responsive and willing to help track them down. Fortunately forum8fox found them before they had a chance to realize they were lost and walked them out. 

Thanks to everyone’s that came too. It’s great to get to know everyone a bit better with each event. Great group of people.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Well, it finally happened, I was having so much fun, I totally forgot to take photos, luckily, I did manage to take a couple,

needless to say, if you did not come, you were one of those GUYS, and you missed a most memorable time in McCall.


----------



## vintagebike

Thanks to everyone from Cathy and Steve.  : more,more,more


----------



## Mother Tucker

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH] OK Logger1965, I've got my Nerf boots on and I'm kicking a rubber tracker while he is down, sorry Leon, ha ha. Hill was pretty soft fore we hit it.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Oh ya, there was a stump to hang up on also.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Even the shadow looks cold


----------



## bobby wilkes

What series of tucker is the stuck one?   And wow that's buried!!! Looks like fun LOL  Wish I  were there hoping for next year   I have a 1200 lmc and a 1644 tucker plus a 604 Thiokol amphibious   Sure looks like fun    Im taking my 1200 out  in the next few days here ca   We have storms coming in finally  !!


----------



## Logger1965

What the hell? Haven't you Canadians ever seen a low rider tucker? That's how to really be cool!! If I would have had a pocket full of pecans I would have probably made it.  Oh well as they say "there's always got to be one"


----------



## mikemikelle

Hi All,
Hats off to Steve, Cathy, all of McCall, and everyone else that was part of our first "snow cat" anything!!! 

We truly had a great time, and it was well worth the drive. We're looking forward to the next time we get to meet great people, with great snow, all in a great place!

Here are a few of the guilty....


----------



## JimVT

snow on roof was from the bumper scooping it up at high speed.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it should be said, a special shoot out to the great folks from Canada and Colorado, they really help to make this gathering so memorable, what wonderful people, thank you so much for coming and hope to see you all, on the snow again, really soon......

glacier sean, sounds really fast standing still
teamster, yes, bigger is fabulous
mother tucker, do as your mother tucker says
nottingham, king of the mountain

great to see so many people from all across the country making the effort to come and share their crazy love of the snow cats, these events are nothing without you folks and your snow machines

and yes, can not ignore snow cat royalty, yes tucker inc they came, they saw, they shared, good to have a manufacture participate.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Hail to the Tucker crew, it is awesome to have support right from the "homeland" Great people, had some laughs, glad to see you.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Awesome pics ! Great looking event this year!


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## mikemikelle

Some links to videos of the event, and a couple more pics....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz9ctWAORL0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62l74f6kgn0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez63tBP5NYc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLoogwujYEs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTWh2LCuRV4&t=15s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9a3sE5JbHc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ0T7onu6jU&t=2s


----------



## catservice

Super fun event!! Wish I could have stayed around for the full time.  Here are a few of the photos I captured. I guess I kept forgetting to turn my iphone sideways.


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## vintagebike

Stopped by Wellington Snow Park today on the way to the Boise Airport.  Not a trace of us being there with all the snow Sunday.  Dave the groomer says "See you next year" and his dog Booker says " Thanks for the hot dogs"


----------



## PJL

Really enjoyed travelling vicariously with all of you.  Thank you for all the pics.


----------



## Logger1965

Bobby that is a 1344L, which stands for low-rider, that was kinda stuck, but I may have stopped forward motion going up the hill but backed right out on my own and kept on "tuckering"


----------



## bobby wilkes

Those are cool pictures    I had my 1200 out today in about a foot of snow   We are suppose to get 2 more ft here by Friday   I hope to have my 1644 up and running be next winter


----------



## Nikson

Kristi KT7 said:


> Nikson,
> 
> You will have someone to race with.



Hopefully next year... LOL...


----------



## vintagebike

Does anyone have a pic at the dinner of Travis holding the big “Tucker” aluminum logo donation?


----------



## JimVT

vintagebike said:


> Does anyone have a pic at the dinner of Travis holding the big “Tucker” aluminum logo donation?


i have one of you holding it


----------



## JimVT

early Friday at the hotel a fire alarm went off and trucks were called. at 4 am i walked out to the lobby and two firemen with tanks and helmets ,axes were coming in the door.
an alarm in the pool room went off from  high humidity they said.


----------



## 4TrackCat

JimVT said:


> early Friday at the hotel a fire alarm went off and trucks were called. at 4 am i walked out to the lobby and two firemen with tanks and helmets ,axes were coming in the door.
> an alarm in the pool room went off from  high humidity they said.


Didn't that hotel catch fire last year too? Everyone was evacuated??


----------



## Archmage

Here is a picture we got the following morning.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Archmage said:


> Here is a picture we got the following morning.


It was great to meet the Nottingham Clan! Thanks for making the trip up.


----------



## vintagebike

Thanks Archmage, that’s perfect to include in the donation package to McPaws.  The hotel that caught fire was down the street towards downtown McCall.  They spent most of the summer closed but got a full remodel in the process.  Now called The 3rd St Inn.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Can't be too careful out there.

 http://www.kboi.com/2018/03/01/girl-injured-in-snowcat-accident-near-brundage/#.Wph2VkYPsJg.facebook

A 14-year-old girl on a snowcat back country trip near Brundage Mountain was injured after she was run over by a snowcat.

The Valley County Sheriff’s Office says they received a 911 call on Monday morning about the accident.

The girl was conscious and breathing at the time when the call came in. She was later treated in the field and airlifted from Brundage Reservoir to St. Alphonsus in Boise. It’s unclear the severity of her injuries.

Brundage Mountain says another person on Monday was also injured, but details of that incident were not immediately available.

KBOI-2-TV reports, Brundage officials released a statement, which says: “Members of the Brundage Mountain team are in communication with the guests and are sending our best wishes for their speedy recovery.”


----------



## Track Addict

Which skilled fabricator made that aluminum Tucker?

PM me please


----------



## vintagebike

Tucker, Inc


----------



## Aaron Tucker

http://idahonews.com/news/local/two-injured-in-back-country-snow-trip-near-brundage-mountain

this is tragic and right after the event.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Which skilled fabricator made that aluminum Tucker?
> 
> PM me please



no PM required, that was the fabulous tucker boys, they used their new CNC cutting table to make that and several other tucker wall hangings...Call Clyde

living the tucker life


----------



## vintagebike

Still waiting (or did I miss them) for the drone vids of McCallin' from the Great White North by the Big, Black Tucker Cat.


----------



## JimVT

look for mccallin all cats on you tube. 
jim


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2018 Event Schedule , now for 2019!*

Looks like there may be a lot more Snow Cat Adventures next year so it's probably best to start planning way early.  So... McCallin' All Cats 2019 is a go for Monday  February 18 thru Thursday February 21.  There are secret talks
 (well, not secret anymore) of a possible Forrest Service approved extra Friday day trip out to Burgdorf Hot Springs 
for even the Big Cats.


----------



## JimVT

snow trac pictures








hitting deeper spots sent snow over the top


----------



## JimVT

haulin beer


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' Beer Report*

The North Fork Lager barely made it out of the Jug Mountain lunch and was almost gone before the dinner.  After Wellington there was a gallon left of the Angry Orchard Cider and 1/2 a gallon of the Lemon Ginger Hefeweizen.  The marketing rep for the beer distributor said the lager was VERY close in taste and build to guess what?    Coors Banquet Lager.   Maybe next time we'll bring it all in from good ol' Golden, Colorado.


----------



## vintagebike

*Looking forward to 2019*

Well, my Spring Break in California will be over soon then back to the snowy Idaho mountains.  Just a little more than a year to get ready for McCallin’ All Cats 2019.  Bigger and better than ever with a slightly different all inclusive event package covering most everything but the lodging.  Hope to make it for rich and less rich, cat equipped and cat deprived and for the young, the old and to include most of us- the ageless.   Monday February 18 to Thursday February 21, 2019.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

orignal Zoe A. art work...

drawing of McCall jamboree gathering, great vintage look, and highly collectable young artist


----------



## tucker

It's too bad my cat did not make that drawing but besides that I love it


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey Steve, mr vintage bike, 

how about using a young artist's work as the poster for next years McCall gathering poster?

maybe even open it up to all young sno-cat artist and have them submit a drawing and select one to be the poster?


----------



## mikemikelle

There is more attention to detail in that cab forward artwork than many actual restorations.
Awesome!! Notice the stacks, suicide doors, and probably the growser count....but I can't count that high


----------



## vintagebike

I had thought to go outside of the Tucker world for the 2019 poster so here is a start.  Seeing those little Swedish bugs bounding over the fresh powder at Wellington/Tripod Meadows was fantastic.


----------



## JimVT

when we got going about 15 mph and hit a bump our front went under and we seemed to drive under it . our cooling air intake and wipers were tested good.
video was made but we haven't got it yet.


----------



## Northcoast

Just curious. Was there some sort of restrictions by the Forest Service on snow cat size at the McCall event?


----------



## vintagebike

In short- yes.  We're working on that for 2019.


----------



## Northcoast

what was their issue?


----------



## vintagebike

2000 lb weight limit on groomed trails and no access to ungroomed stuff


----------



## Aaron Tucker

vintagebike said:


> 2000 lb weight limit on groomed trails and no access to ungroomed stuff



cough cough this doesn't happen in Colorado I guess you could say we are alittle more laid back. Snowcats can go anywhere a snowmobile can go in CO."Trails we don't need no stinking trails where we are going.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2018 moving to 2019 soon*

Soon will be shifting over to a new McCallin' All Cats 2019 thread.  But till then i have been thinking of having maybe one or two of the evenings next year devoted to pro lead "how-to" sessions at the newly heated McCall shop for things like mig and tig tips, water vapor blasting, track maintiance and other 'giving your cat nine more lives' advice.  More  ideas?


----------



## tom

That is a great idea!


----------



## BearGap

How about a thank you event for the USFS folks hosted by snowcatters? Someone has a sweet bbq rig...im just sayin'.

BTW, I can give a talk on what a pain in the ass it is to make your own grousers out of 4130 channel....


----------



## BearGap

I spent a lot of time working in the I'D panhandle. Most of these towns don't have 2 nickels to rub together. Taxes are low and basic services cost a fortune due to crazy roads and tough winters. We could all throw a $100 together and make a huge (for them) donation to the McCall food bank or senior center. We could round up a bunch of seniors and give them rides and probably learn some history. Bring a couple hundred $ worth of school supplies and give to the school. (I had to put that in, my wife's a teacher). They will love us forever if we show up and give back a little. Just some thoughts...


----------



## Track Addict

You think that ghost track will become a print ?


----------



## vintagebike

Not yet, but I have a few un-numbered event stickers left.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

BearGap said:


> I spent a lot of time working in the I'D panhandle. Most of these towns don't have 2 nickels to rub together. Taxes are low and basic services cost a fortune due to crazy roads and tough winters. We could all throw a $100 together and make a huge (for them) donation to the McCall food bank or senior center. We could round up a bunch of seniors and give them rides and probably learn some history. Bring a couple hundred $ worth of school supplies and give to the school. (I had to put that in, my wife's a teacher). They will love us forever if we show up and give back a little. Just some thoughts...



here is another way to look at a group, like the snow catters  

these traveling road shows come to town and they rent hotel rooms, eat out at restaurants and almost always leave pretty good tips, buy gas, lift tickets and rent skis at the ski area, lots of beer, tires, winter clothing, shop at the local stores, pay user fees, and buy art work, all this, is a good way to help the community at large, spend money that stays in the local economy. 

I am for doing good for others, that does take organization to make that happen, so, maybe, if the party that organizes mccall, follows through and sets up a one fee to pay for all the events, then they could add an extra 25 dollars per package to make a donation to a worthy cause


----------

